# UKBA Officer wanting to work abroad



## pie-eater72 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post (well, second, as I have posted this exact same message in the Australia section)...look after me, especially as I work for UKBA!!!

I am currently an Intelligence Analyst with UKBA at Manchester Airport.
I am at HEO Grade, which is the Police equivalent of Inspector.

I would love to live and work in Australia or the USA in Law Enforcement.

Is there anyone out there who has a similar background, that could assist me please?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

pie-eater72 said:


> Hello, this is my first post (well, second, as I have posted this exact same message in the Australia section)...look after me, especially as I work for UKBA!!!
> 
> I am currently an Intelligence Analyst with UKBA at Manchester Airport.
> I am at HEO Grade, which is the Police equivalent of Inspector.
> ...


Generally, any US law enforcement job requires US citizenship. A few less desirable posts and you might be okay with just permanent residency. However, you have not listed any claim to either status.

You might be able to find some "busman's holiday" type exchange scheme within the BA, fact finding mission or such like. But it is not going to allow you to live and work in the US on any long-term basis


----------



## Vortex (Nov 27, 2010)

i'm in a similar situation, i'm in aviation security not too far from you. it is a US requirement that only US citizens can be employed in my field so Isuspect yours will be the same.


----------

